# Westwater camping



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a camp on the left about a half mile before the Railroad Bridge on the put-in road where no one will know how rowdy you get. Better than the put-in for rowdy camping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The Rangers love rowdy parties at the put in. 

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

We usually camp at rabbit valley. This time of year it shouldn't be busy it's a big area you dan drive around and find a spot away from peeps. On the river doesn't matter we like bald eagle or big horn which are below the Rapids. We are weekend warriors makes Sunday a breeze.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you look for in an on river camp for rowdy? If you are just looking for a great campsite that won't bother anyone else, then most will fit the bill. 
Above the rapids - Little hole would be good. I have not camped at Upper or lower Cougar bar to see if they would be private enough.
Any of the camps below the rapids will work.
Avoid Upper Little D, Lower Little D and Hades since they are close enough that others might be bothered.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Hades Bar was fun this week end lots tent sites there.

I think Cougar is gone the board at the put has black tape over it.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

upper and lower little d camps will be fine the rapid drowns out the noise, we were camped at upper little d and couldn't hear panama's group.... leave no trace please


----------

